# Hydroconquest ceramic bezel?



## Tneal15

I have a Hydroconquest that was bought new back in 2014. I was curious to know if it anyone knows if a ceramic replacement bezel for it? I know that there are some online for the 41mm I just was not sure if it would fit on the watch.




Thanks,



Troy


----------



## Triton9

Tneal15 said:


> I have a Hydroconquest that was bought new back in 2014. I was curious to know if it anyone knows if a ceramic replacement bezel for it? I know that there are some online for the 41mm I just was not sure if it would fit on the watch.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Troy


It will not fit and please do not try it.


----------



## Tag Mac

This is the sort of upgrade the hydroconquest should have had. Movement upgrade, reduced number sizes, brushed bracelet and ceramic bezel. Oh, how it could have been, not the full 1-12 numbers that children use to help them learn how to read the time.


----------



## bunt

i have to agree with OP. i absolutely love my 39mm black dial HC, but if there is a weak point to the watch, it'd have to be the bezel (and the bezel markers). i know the new models have different bezels, and i've always wondered if i could swap them out. it would have been nice if the bezels would to have been made of ceramic as well. oh well.


----------



## mpalmer

Tag Mac said:


> This is the sort of upgrade the hydroconquest should have had. Movement upgrade, reduced number sizes, brushed bracelet and ceramic bezel. Oh, how it could have been, not the full 1-12 numbers that children use to help them learn how to read the time.


Yeah, it sort was a head scratcher. I can't help but think that Oris was laughing all the way to the bank with that release...


----------



## Tag Mac

I just wonder how long it will be until they release a new hydroconquest. Would love to know their sales figures compared to the outgoing models.
And yes, Oris must have breathed a big sigh of relief. I am a perfect example of that as I was coming to terms with spending more for the Aquis until I found a used, pristine 6,9,12 blue Auto Hydroconquest for £550.


----------



## Skeptical

I have no complaints with mine (41mm blue 6,9,12 auto) but I do agree the bezel is a weak point. The bracelet isn't stunning either. Everything's fine, but nothing's outstanding.


----------



## bunt

For what its worth, I got my bracelet brushed for $15 and it completely changed my opinion of the bracelet, and I love it.


----------



## Kevin6589

bunt said:


> For what its worth, I got my bracelet brushed for $15 and it completely changed my opinion of the bracelet, and I love it.


Do you have some photos of your brushed bracelet? I'm interested to see how it looks like.


----------



## bunt

please excuse the finger prints and dust.





































i like it, and i feel that it gives it a much more 'tool watch' feel.


----------



## dobbermn

Tag Mac said:


> This is the sort of upgrade the hydroconquest should have had. Movement upgrade, reduced number sizes, brushed bracelet and ceramic bezel. Oh, how it could have been, not the full 1-12 numbers that children use to help them learn how to read the time.


It did have a movement upgrade. The one with the full 1-12 numbers got a 2892-a2 movement.


----------



## motanuincaltat

OA OA OA!!!!

:{


----------



## Tag Mac

Looks amazing...but why it has taken them so long to work out what we all knew would look good I have no idea.


----------



## spike_dog

Any estimated time of arrival in dealers?

Sent from my SM-T813 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag Mac

Or the price? Is it going up?


----------



## Oleksiis

spike_dog said:


> Any estimated time of arrival in dealers?


Pretty sure ~ September. The price is 1420€


----------



## Oleksiis

DEL


----------

